#   -
,      -.  . .     ,    -     . , ,   ,    ?

----------

? 
    ?
 ->->- 10->->   
    . 
http://www.ib.ru/pages/programmnye_p...tanovka_ib_10/

  ,     .

----------

?
     ""    10 
      . 

ibw10-db.exe  20.05.2012 (14:21) | 54.4 Mb -    

http://www.ib.ru/pages/programmnye_p...y/obnovleniya/
       ibw10-db.exe 
     (      )
     : IBBaseDemo, IBBaseBudget.IBBase    ibk
 ->->- 10->->   
        ,   IBBase (        )
 (  ),     
       . 
      ..
 :Smilie:

----------

.   .

----------

? ?  ?

----------

,         .    ,       ?

----------

1  
 ibw10-demo.exe  20.05.2012 (14:27) | 252.5 Mb -   "- 10"
http://www.ib.ru/pages/programmnye_p...y/obnovleniya/

----------

Program Files

----------



----------

Program Files  InstallShield Installation Information
Ÿ     
   ""  .

----------

:Smilie: 

    InfoBuhNN

----------

.

----------

.

----------


## 78

"       :
  "- 10"    :
ibw10-demo.exe
 :    ,     :
 ibw10-applications.exe"
    ,   :    ,     
       ?

ibw10-demo.exe?

----------


## 78

2 " " "      " ",
       :
   ,      :
" 3.     Microsoft Data Engine (MSDE).       .      (5-15      ),    ,    4."

----------


## 78

> "- 10"   "".      "  () "   .
> ==


,      ?  ,   ,    ,
   ...

----------

*78*,  - 10 ,     ,     .   .

----------


## 78

> 78,  - 10 ,     ,     .   .


...  ,         .
   ?

----------

?
  ?

----------


## Bug_kons

.
        :http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=194756&page=4

----------


## LILITM

( 10-,  ),     (    )))  : "       " ,  ,    ""       .  ,   ?

----------

? 
http://ib.ru/pages/programmnye_produ...tanovka_ib_10/

----------


## LILITM

,   -  ((
1.   ,        " " (   ,Servis,  )  ?
2.         (  ,)    ?   ,  .
3. , ,  Windows 7   Microsoft Data Access Components (MDAC) ? -     ...       ?

----------


## LILITM

.  .       " ()"   "      .     .      ".   ,   ?

----------



----------


## -2

- 10-,    : ".    7z ".

----------

.    "exe"  .....?

----------


## -2

> .    "exe"  .....?


.  : ibw10-demo.  .   c:\users\user\downloads\ibw10-demo.exe  : /.        ... ..    7-   ?  ,  , 7-  .

----------

> 7-   ?


  :yes:  (  , ,  7     - 10)
   ...
http://ib.ru/pages/programmnye_produ...tanovka_ib_10/

----------

*-2*,    ,        . ,     .

----------


## -2

> *-2*,    ,        . ,     .


,   (  )     , ..      ...       1000 ., ..    " "     4 .    35 , 65 ,  80...   (   )     "",  "" ,     .     (275413 )   , ..    500  .   (   ), ,  ...  
.. -    ,   ,       .

----------

...      ...      ...
     .
      .    .

----------


## -2

> .
>       .    .


.      : , , , ...    -  :Smilie:

----------

:Smilie:

----------


## -2

> 


-  ...,         :Frown:             ,         .   - -   -,        ... - 35   ,          :Smilie:

----------

> - 35   ,


!  :Smilie:  



> -


       .     ,  ,   ...

----------


## Robertomef

-  ...


      1,     ...         -.  


  ,       -  ...

----------

,  ,   - 8 .
      (  ),   - -    3. , -, , -

,     -   F1   .
     .
   .   \ ,

----------

